# Inherited lots of HO trains/ components! HELP PLEASE!



## Beerstalker (Aug 1, 2015)

Good day everyone. Just found this forum- hoping you can help me out.

I inherited a TON (in my opinion) of model trains, and parts. Some trains assembled, most not, and hundreds of brass parts. 

1. All the assembled trains I would like to keep for the memories, however they are caked with dust & grime from sitting exposed in a basement for about 20 years- anybody know how I can clean them up without damaging them? Simple Google searches have led me to 'poor ideas' to say the least... I really do not want to damage them...

2. The unassembled models: I have identified the ones I want to keep & assemble (primarily athearn New York Central cars) is there any resources I can use to pair appropriate cars with engines? I have no idea how to figure this out.

Then, what do I do with the unassembled models I don't want? I would like to see them go to somebody who would appreciate them and do not want to just 'dump them off' at a hobby shop

3. Components: I have boxes among boxes of brass components and disassembled engines--not really sure what to do with these. They are not something I'm too interested in, however much like unassembled models, I don't want to just "get rid of them"... Is there any way I can figure out what exactly I have? 

As far as my searches have gone I cannot find any shops in my area that specialize in this kind of thing, so I really hope y'all can help me out!

Thanks

Erik


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You'll find plenty of suggestions here on the forum to help
you with the trains and train parts you have inherited.

A damp cloth can be used to gently wipe the dust from
the trains. There may be delicate details so be careful
not to damage those. Before attempting to run them you'll need to
wipe the tracks with alcohol on a rag and also check the locomotive wheels
for grime that would prevent good electrical pickup.
Depending on the degree of dirt it may take more
effort.

We can also help you determine what you have
and how to use it, but it's difficult to give you information when we don't
know what you have.

There are several things that you can do to give us the
information needed.

Since your post is on the HO forum are
all of the trains in that scale? Are there any
locomotives or cars in original boxes? The boxes
will describe the make and model.

Can you take clear close up pictures and post them here on the 
Forum of the major locomotives and cars.? Are the locos
brass or plastic?

You might make a display of the brass parts in your
collection and take pics of it.

To post pictures you transfer them to your computer then
on the Forum reply screen across the top you'll see icons, one of
which is a paper clip. You click on that and get a screen
with a list of BROWZE. Click on the first one and it will
take you to your computer. You bring up your pictures 
folder and select the one you want to post, click on it,
then repeat for as many pics as you have. After that,
again click on the paper clip and the words to
attach all.

You can add text before, between and after your pics.

Don


----------



## Beerstalker (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks for the timely response! I am in process of taking pictures now. 

Everything is HO gauge to the best of my knowledge. Most of the unassembled kits are plastic, however there are 3 brass engines, a brass caboose, and the assembled stuff is a mix & match of brass and plastic. Everything is dated 1968-1978... That has a box.

Once I get the pictures taken ill post em up!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

By 1968-78, do you mean that's when the models were made, or that's the manufacturing date on the prototypes.

As far as "what goes with what," the answer is, "that depends." Are you trying to reconstruct a prototypically -accurate train? If so, you will have to do some research on the railroad for which the equipment is lettered. This will enable you to determine what cars were in which trains, and what kind of motive power was assigned. Most of the big railroads have lots of information available.

If prototypical fidelity is not your thing, then you only have two things to concern you: is it fun, and does it look good. There is no model railroad SWAT team that will come take the models away if you don't run or display them prototypically.

As far as getting rid of stuff you don't want goes, your best bet would be to sell it on eBay or advertise on Craigslist. There are also companies who will take it off your hands and resell it.


----------



## Beerstalker (Aug 1, 2015)

I am attempting to attach the photos.. I will make multiple posts if this is successful








Above is one of the Niagra Engines... unfortunately the foam in the box started disintegrating and adhering to the train  I have taken a tooth bruch to this engine to attempt to clean. Dont want to be too thorough because I dont want to break the train.








These are the disassembled engines + parts. Im not really sure what goes with what... but the boxes and price tags are all dated from the 70's. The niagra has letters from the hobby store originally purchased from about its availability and the original reciept! $276 in 1976, this blew me away! Quite the chunk of change invested in this piece. I dont know about the others or the pieces but still incredible









I believe this was my Uncle Joe's favorite train... (if this is the Hudson 4-6-4) simply because there was a matching print of the train less the speed dome... and a BUNCH of NYC cars. As he lived in Elkhart, IN. I believe he may have seen these trains as a boy or thru his life on the line to Chicago. Perhaps that is what inspired his collection.








Here are some of the 50+ unassembled cars. I would like to know what are period specific to the Hudson 4-6-4. I think it would be really cool to share this with our child on the way once it's old enough (still dont know if its a boy or girl)... have the NYC Uncle Joe possibly watched wizz around the Christmas tree and have the story to tell. 









These are the trains my uncle joe had built. I need to clean them up real nice... These are the ones he took the time to assemble so I would like to keep them in the family for generations to come. I'm just worried I will damage them upon cleaning. Does anyone know anything about the engine?

Thanks,

Erik


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

Very nice and valuable trains. There are small brushes that come in a kit for a vacuum cleaner. They probably were engineered for cleaning keyboards, they are fairly soft and small. I would start with that and finish up with a box of q-tips and a gentle cleaner spray like Windex or such. If the q-tips leave threads on the trains, the vacuum will suck them up for a final cleaning.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You did inherit some treasures indeed.

I wouldn't harbor a guess on the value of those brass locomotives
now. Some of our members could probably estimate that for you
if you want to sell them.

The dark colored Athearn 'heavy weight' passenger cars would likely be found
behind a larger Steam locomotive. The saw revenue passenger
service from the 20s thru the early 50s. The silver Side Athearn passenger cars
would have an EMD F series or E series diesel locomotive pulling them. They
saw service from the 40s thru the 70s tho some could be seen even
more recent.

The visible freight cars also appear to be of very good quality.The dust on
them actually enhances their appearance. We call it weathering so that
they look like those you see out on the real rails. I wouldn't bother cleaning
them.

You'll have to decide what you want to keep, and what you want
to sell.

You can get a good idea of the value of much that you will want to
sell by looking at what prices used locos and cars similar to yours
actually sold for on Ebay or Amazon.

Then you can go to the Forum's FOR SALE OR TRADE section, post
pics list the prices and your terms for shipping. That service is
free and would be a good place to start. You would also have to
state what form of payment you would accept. Many set up pay pal
accounts for that.

In general, assembled HO plastic locomotives of that age would
likely bring from 25.00 to 50.00 or so. Larger plastic Steamers perhaps
more. The typical freight cars of that quality usually sell for 5.00
to 10.00 each. I notice yours have the popular Kadee knuckle
couplers. If the wheels are metal that is even better.

If you got track, turnouts and other track accessories is it brass or
nickle silver? The brass will be of little to no value. The N/S you
would want to use for your own layout, but if you want to sell it
you would put into bundles and set a prices depending on size.

You also must have received the power packs and possibly turnout control
and track power panels. What are these?

Don


----------



## Beerstalker (Aug 1, 2015)

DonR said:


> You did inherit some treasures indeed.
> 
> I wouldn't harbor a guess on the value of those brass locomotives
> now. Some of our members could probably estimate that for you
> ...


Thanks for the insight! In terms of the brass loco's that are disassembled, I don't know what parts are req'd to complete, or if all the parts are bundled with them! 

As for the black athearn cars, does anyone know if they would have been found behind the Niagra or Hudson? 

I probably will list the disassembled freight cars and the disassembled brass engines in the for sale section- I am hesitant to list on eBay simply because I cannot accurately describe them (are they complete, are they not, I don't want to ship an incomplete train only to find I still have some of the parts). 

As for the tracks I didn't get too much of that... I have enough to make it around the Christmas tree and its brass. There is what looks to be several power supplies with a potentiometer on them, I assume to regulate speed. I will dig them out and get pics.

Also, there is lots of brass pipes of varying diameter and brass wire. Not sure what that's used for but is it involved in the building of these cars?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Just about any steam loco with 6 or more drive wheels would have pulled
the black heavy weight passenger cars. Some of those 30s and 40s
passenger trains had long trains and needed powerful locomotives.

Do the disassembled brass locos have a set of instructions with
a line drawing indicating where each part goes? Using that you
should be able to tell if all parts are there. 

If in the end, you find that there actually are missing parts you
still could offer the unit for sale with appropriate explanation.

The various size pipes and tubes might be intended to be plumbing
on the locos and or cars, or perhaps railings or hand holds.
Again, the drawings or parts lists might help on that. 
But also, they could be 'stock' your uncle had on hand from
scratch building various things. I have that sort of material
in my bins.

A Christmas tree oval is about all that those brass tracks
would be good for. You would have to clean the rail tops
with a kitchen scrubber to get a good electrical surface for
the locos. If you plan to use the track try to attach it to a
plywood sheet. HO trains don't run well on carpeting.

Show us the power packs and we can see what you would
want to use.

Don


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

About the only thing I can tell you about that steamer in your last photo is that it's a 4-4-0 American. These were used mainly n the mid-late 19th century. From the look of the tender yours was a coal burner. The wood burners had shorter much wider stacks.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

It is obvious from the pictures that your uncle was no fly by night hobbyist...it is quite clear that this was his life long hobby. I am truly sorry for your loss. The dirt is not near as bad as it looks...patience, soap and water and a soft bristle brush will clean that all just fine--just watch out for wood parts and anything that would easily rust or corrode. The brass is still quite collectable, even as parts locos. The detail parts appear to be his desire to make them even more accurate models of specific locomotives--without a knowledge of the locomotive he was after, the detail parts will be meaningless, but will not affect the models themselves if they are complete as originally sold. I service models, but am not close enough to you for more precise help. Feel free to PM me pictures, I can probably help you fit TAB A to SLOT B if you're not afraid to tinker. Again, I am truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I see listings on eBay all the time for estate sale or inherited items which are sold "as is", no guarantee on completeness or operability. I will also reiterate that you should price the items from selling prices, not asking prices. People often list stuff for far more than it's worth. 

There are also consignment dealers and auction houses that will buy it outright. In any case, you run the risk of letting something go for a fraction of it's value. It's all about how much effort you want to put into in.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

r u interested in selling? If so, do u have brass track? Also could u post pictures of the train cars u have please? Thanks


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Beerstalker I would advise you to box everything up and store it somewhere in your house. Then take one box at a time and do the cleaning ect. Set up some track to test the engines as they are much more valuable if you know they run as opposed to "I don't know if they run or not". I would wait several months before selling anything. If you set up a test track you may go on to set up an oval to run the trains on. Next thing you know you'll be building a nice model railroad. Selling used trains is a crap shoot. You may get 4 or 5 dollars for a car but if you went to buy that car today it would cost you $20 or more. Engines in brass like what you have now cost $400 to $500 and on up. You should keep everything until your sure you want to part with it or maybe have your own layout where you can use all that stuff. You can use this forum to ask any questions you may have and we will all be happy to help. We also like lots of pictures so let 'er rip. Pete


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> People often list stuff for far more than it's worth





CTValleyRR said:


> In any case, you run the risk of letting something go for a fraction of it's value


These statements seem contradictory......


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

That's why you should box it all up and keep it for awhile. Give yourself a chance to become familiar with what you have by setting up a small layout and running the trains. Come here and ask questions and look up what you have on ebay to get an idea of what this stuff sells for. It's mostly not much. Better to keep it all and use it. You have a small fortune in trains there at today's prices. Pete


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Again, they say you have a small fortune.....but it's not much.....doesn't make sense, to me anyway.....


----------



## Br 98.75 (Dec 26, 2013)

I use an air compressor to blow the foam, some of that foam may eat away some of the paint on the models that have sat in it


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Old Hobo, all statements are true, having gone through this a few years ago, thanks to you guys & a lot of research on ebay I did ok in getting fair prices for what I did sell.
On ebay many shoot for the moon, if you check things that actually sold you get a better idea on realistic prices, I see a guy keeps coming up with a couple of rivarossi berks at 299 each, they never sell, 100 is about where they sell
I had dealers in early on, wanted rolling stock only & the best offer I got was 2,500. for the whole lot, yes work in involved but I sold maybe 10% of the collection (a lot right here on the forum) netted after expenses about 2,800. So both statements are true if you think about it.
As far as a small fortune goes, that's also a matter of viewpoint, one mans junk is another mans treasure, realisticly what I have might be 20K worth of stuff at original cost, if you count everything, but no way it would ever bring such a price, if i sold it all a few pieces at a time I may net 10k if lucky , but to replace it today might cost 30 or 40 K .
So I agree with the statement that I have a small fortune, but if I sold it it really isn't much.
In other terms, it's not enough to retire on.Well that's what a small fortune means to me! 
BTW, I'm glad I made the decision to keep the rest, after buying some stuff I had a pretty decent layout & my first hobby that didn't cost me a dime yet, with the stuff I bought & sold I'm still way ahead of the game.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Old_Hobo said:


> Again, they say you have a small fortune.....but it's not much.....doesn't make sense, to me anyway.....


If you read what I said you'd see that It's a small fortune in TODAYS prices.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

In other words, it's only worth what anybody is willing to pay......that's a better way to say it.....


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

That works!:thumbsup: But if you don't sell maybe it does mean a fortune to you! I'm glad I kept most of it, Ran some for my grandson, granted he's a bit young, but seemed to enjoy them already. So I'll have years of fun with him & my Dads trains.:smokin:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*"mystery" locomotive*

Beerstalker;

The small red and black steam engine is, I believe, a model similar to one of the two locomotives shown in photos of the completion of the transcontinental railroad. This one belonged to the Union Pacific RR. The Central Pacific's loco has the Big flared smokestack of a wood burner. The real U.P.R.R. loco did not have a name, just a number. Models of both locos were made by the Italian Company, Rivarossi about 45 years ago. I had both as a teenager. They were mass produced plastic, so probably don't have any great value. Still it's a nice looking engine, you may want to keep it. The models were named "Genoa" (wide wood burner stack) and "Reno".(the one you have) 

Traction Fan


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Cleaning old trains*

Beerstalker;

For cleaning I recommend starting with the least valuable thing you have. Perhaps one of the freight cars or parts of a car. Pick one with some substantial dirt on it and try this. Fill a large bowl, or pan with distilled water from your local supermarket. Add a single drop of dish washing liquid( Palmolive, Joy, etc. Add a drop of ammonia based household cleaner. ( Mister clean, Fantastic, Simple green, Etc. Now mix this stuff up and dip an old toothbrush in it. Lightly scrub the model with the toothbrush and see if the dirt comes off. If not you can, GRADUALLY, add a bit more cleaner, don't go crazy. Once the dirt comes off, use a household plastic spray bottle filled with straight distilled water to GENTLY rinse. Use a hair dryer on low heat setting to dry the model. Try to avoid getting water inside the model, especially the motor. Ideally the body shell should be taken off the drive mechanism. If your not comfortable doing that, just go slowly and be careful.

Good Luck;

Traction Fan


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Don't really understand the obsessing with value. The OP has already stated he would like the ones he doesn't keep go to someone who appreciates them.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Rusty Cuda did the same thing a few years ago when his father passed away. However once he set up some track and started working with the trains he found he really liked the work and decided not to sell any more of the trains for awhile. Later he did sell some things he just didn't need and also bought back some things he regretted selling. That's why I advised Beerstalker to hold off selling anything until he was more informed about what he now owns. Any brass stuff is all collectors items and worth much more than the plastic stuff.Even the parts will sell even if they are broken. He needs to learn more about what he has before he starts selling. Setting up some track and running the engines is the best way to learn. Pete


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

You hit the lottery sir. I say tally-ho into HO. It keeps the mind sharp.


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

The 4-8-4 niagra by Nickle Plate lists for 375.00 in perfect condition.The loco in pieces looks like it may be a Key 4-8-2 "Mohawk",this locomotive lists for 1600.00 in perfect condition.I can't identify the other locomotive in the picture.As someone said,worth is really determined by the price someone is willing to pay. I got the info out of the book"Brass Model Trains rice and Data Guide ,volume two,2009"


----------

